# Made in the USA!!!



## Karl_99 (Aug 28, 2013)

[attachment=29991]
Here is a Liberty twist pen with stainless steel hardware that was made in the USA. The wood is a beautiful piece of crosscut desert ironwood. This pen was finished with CA and then buffed with tripoli, white diamond and carnauba.

I love the colors in desert ironwood when it is cross cut...I find it to be one of the most difficult woods to drill and turn.

C&c's welcome...

Thanks, Karl


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't say I care for the plain looking kit, but that is nice work on a great looking piece of timber.
Well done.

Les


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice pen and love the wood grain.


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks!



bamafatboy said:


> Nice pen and love the wood grain.


----------



## SENC (Aug 29, 2013)

I had the opposite reaction than rdapenman (who makes some gorgeous pens). I really like the simplicity of this kit! It lets the wood do all the talking, and that crosscut DIW speaks loudly. I've not tried penmaking nor asked anyone to make a wood pen for me because the fancy kits I've predominantly seen used are just not my thing (not that they aren't attractive). Your pen is going to make me rethink that. Thanks!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2013)

SENC said:


> I had the opposite reaction than rdapenman (who makes some gorgeous pens). I really like the simplicity of this kit! It lets the wood do all the talking, and that crosscut DIW speaks loudly.



That pretty much sums it up for me too... I don't know if simple sells like bling, but I prefer the less ornate kits like this one.


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 29, 2013)

I like less bling also, when the wood is like this piece of desert ironwood.
For me, a kit like this one lets the wood do the talking...




DKMD said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> > I had the opposite reaction than rdapenman (who makes some gorgeous pens). I really like the simplicity of this kit! It lets the wood do all the talking, and that crosscut DIW speaks loudly.
> ...


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice!!

I too like the simplicity of the componants. Since Ive started into doing mostly higher end burls and highly figured woods, it makes since to use less bling on the componants. I also love that this is US made. I think Liberty and the company making the sterling kits may be the only US ones left. I do think I would like the SS to be polished to a much higher shine but its still a nice kit. It definately wouldnt work with a plain blank but then again, whos buying high end US made componants and putting plain wood on it?


----------



## jlnel (Sep 2, 2013)

looks great. I like the ironwood cut like that.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2013)

Count me among the less is more crowd when it comes to pens. I like it a lot. 

.


----------

